# Van Ripper SP, looking for Falls info



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm up at Van Ripper SP now, here for 4 days, I'm planning on going to Bond Falls tomorrow.

Looked up some waterfalls since we arrived, Yellow Dog falls, Morgan falls, Pinnacle falls and Dead River Falls. Any recommendations for other falls in the area? Are these falls accessible with a Dodge 3500 4x4? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Not too far from van riper is I think is Canyon falls. I believe that is the one we walked in probably 1/2 mile in to see.
I believe also Agate falls is near by.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Agate Falls is right on m-28 downstream from Bond Falls. Definitely worth the stop.

Also run up Pesheke Grade Road to the north. Eventually you get up into some pretty cool country and almost every stream has small falls and whitewater sections. My kids enjoyed playing in those creeks more than looking at the bigger waterfalls.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Not too far from van riper is I think is Canyon falls. I believe that is the one we walked in probably 1/2 mile in to see.
> I believe also Agate falls is near by.


Thanks Mike, 
Just me and the wife looking for some places to go.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

jatc said:


> Agate Falls is right on m-28 downstream from Bond Falls. Definitely worth the stop.
> 
> Also run up Pesheke Grade Road to the north. Eventually you get up into some pretty cool country and almost every stream has small falls and whitewater sections. My kids enjoyed playing in those creeks more than looking at the bigger waterfalls.


Thanks jatc, will probably go there tomorrow being that were headed to Bond first.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Enjoyed Bond Falls waaaaay too much today, we spend 5 hours there alone. Water levels are high, in some sections on the left-side the water was actually coming through the trees, not just the edge but back 50-60 feet from the edge.

Agate falls was so so, can't get down to actually enjoy them, but nice to see anyhow. 

Tomorrow heading back towards Munising to see the falls in that area, list in the OP.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Lever4ever said:


> Enjoyed Bond Falls waaaaay too much today, we spend 5 hours there alone. Water levels are high, in some sections on the left-side the water was actually coming through the trees, not just the edge but back 50-60 feet from the edge.
> 
> Agate falls was so so, can't get down to actually enjoy them, but nice to see anyhow.
> Tomorrow heading back towards Munising to see the falls in that area, list in the OP.


We thought Bonds falls were great too. Agate falls were just so so. Canyon falls were just ok also.
Wagner falls near Munising we didn't know about so never got there.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Just looked Wagner Falls up, on the way towards the falls were looking to see tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Half of Bond Falls


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Lever4ever said:


> View attachment 555303
> 
> 
> Half of Bond Falls


Got numerous pictures from the same spot.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The island in the middle is flowing completely over with water, right through it, no going out there at this point.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Went to Miner's Falls, Munising Falls today.

Then we hit the lakeshore at Miner's Beach and climbed around on the rocks on Superior for awhile, great day perfect weather, big water was dead calm.

Munising Falls 50-60 foot drop









Miners Falls about 80 foot drop, could go to the bottom, but you will get wet, so we decided not to.









Miners point and beach,


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

More of the beach: We walked down to the very end on the rocks, what a view!!!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

we saw that beach from the boat taking a tour of pictured rocks.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> we saw that beach from the boat taking a tour of pictured rocks.


Try that beach some time, it is really nice!! soft sand and the creek comes out on the side, so if the big water is too cold, you can wet your feet in the creek.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Were going to look around for more falls tomorrow after we hit Wagner falls, then were packing it up and heading down to Indian Lake by Escanaba until the 24th, see what trouble I can find down that way.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

We made it to Dead River Falls today, very very beautiful, walk 100 yards and run into another set or falls, seen about 15 different sets of falls in approximately 1.5 to 2 miles of walking, worth the walk.

Then we returned to camp AND my truck broke down, air conditioning compressor seized up and stuck us here in the park, being Sunday I'll have to wait till tomorrow to get the truck fixed or find a non air conditioning belt. good thing it went right at the campsite. 

So we have another day here at the park.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Some pics from Dead River Falls.
nice chain saw carving,


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Few more,


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

All for now, I would recommend anyone going on a waterfall hunt to check Dead River Falls, according to the map it's 27 miles of trails, we only walked about 2-3 miles. The trails are rugged and slippery, tough walking at points, but worth-it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Camped at Indian lake campground. Nice little campground.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Just was able to get truck fixed, with the cummins I was able to get a smaller belt, move the position of the tensioner and by-pass the A/C unit.

Shout-out to the OReillys Auto Parts in Marquette, they delivered the belt in less than and hour from my call and did not charge me for the delivery. Nice folks to help out a stranded motorist.

Heading to Canyon Falls in a few minutes.... woot!


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Canyon Falls are really nice, they start out with some heavy rapid and then eventually break into a box canyon. Water is really stained, just about guinness dark. The color really made for some interesting colors in the water. Few Pics below:
















Water was really moving here:


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Few more at the canyon: that's about 40 foot high.


















About 60 feet down:









Easy, very easy walking at this place, well worth the trip.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Would love to get up there and check out some of the spots


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Now that I'm settled back at home, our trip to find and look for waterfalls in the UP was a great trip, we know that we didn't see them all, especially since we lost time with the broken truck. For me this is my rating.

1. Canyon Falls, good access, some difficult spots but not that bad.

2. Dead River falls, many many falls to see, but the climbing around and trail were tough, for some with health issues, not recommended.
there are 27 miles of trails, we only did about 2 miles.

3. Bond Falls, beautiful and large, too many people, to just view the falls it's easy platform walking, to climb around not too bad, but some places were rocks and roots.

4. Miners Falls, small viewing for a bit of a walk, too many people for such a small platform to view, still nice too see, maybe off season.

5. Munising Falls, small bridal veil falls, nice set-up easy walk, but just small amount of falls.

6. Rapid river falls, not really worth the drive, just a rapids in the river, nice little park though.

7. Whitefish River falls, not worth-it small rapids is all it was.

We did go to Tahquamenon Falls also, spent the day walking from the Lower to Upper falls and back again, 8 miles and it was fun, hot and pleaty of mosquitoes, had to spray every hour or so. 

Tom


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Wife and I made about the same trip in Oct. 2018. Just reversed what you did. Camped a Tahquamenon falls for 3 nites then went west to Van riper for 2 nites. Coming back along US 2 we stayed at Indian lake for one nite. 
We had cold weather and rainy and drizzle for the most part but still enjoyable. No crowds really.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Wife and I made about the same trip in Oct. 2018. Just reversed what you did. Camped a Tahquamenon falls for 3 nites then went west to Van riper for 2 nites. Coming back along US 2 we stayed at Indian lake for one nite.
> We had cold weather and rainy and drizzle for the most part but still enjoyable. No crowds really.


Mike,

We did the same trip, just different length of time at each park. 
Tahquamenon first, Van Ripper second, but we spend 3 days at Indian Lake, then one night at Hartwick before heading home. 

We only had one rainy day, first day at Indian Lake other than that it rained at night, most days were 70-85 degrees and clear.

Should have mentioned this before, Indian Lake has no in-ground potable water, restrooms are porta potties or pit toilets, there are no showers at all. Even potable water at the dump station is out of service. Good thing we filled up before leaving Van Ripper or we would have had issues. They did have a water tank, sitting in the sun all day...

Tom


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Lever4ever said:


> Mike,
> 
> We did the same trip, just different length of time at each park.
> Tahquamenon first, Van Ripper second, but we spend 3 days at Indian Lake, then one night at Hartwick before heading home.
> ...


We were thinking of staying at Hartwick on the way home too but decided just to make the extra 3 hour drive home.

Dump station was open when we were there. Filled up with water on the way in and dumped on the way out. Rest rooms, I think only one was open. We didn't use it. Didn't see any portra potties.


----------

